# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] SONY TRINITRON G400P 19''

## tioklou

Καλη σας μερα! Μετα απο καιρο επανερχομαι στο φορουμ των επισκευων σχετικα με μια οθονη υπολογιστη τη CRT SONY G400P 19 ιντσων. η οθονη αυτη το τελευταιο διαστημα εμφανιζει σε μαυρο ραστερ λευκες οριζοντιεσ γραμμες οπως φαινεται και στη φωτογραφια! Ξαναπερασα κολλησεις σε κυρια σημεια( τρανζιστορ πυκνωτες,μετασχηματιστη υψηλης καθως αλλαχτηκε και ο μεγαλος πυκνωτης των 400V! Το προβλημα ομως παραμενει χωρις καμμια απολυτως βελτιωση ουτε και βελτιωνεται με ρυθμιση του focus στο μετασχηματιστη! εκνα οτικο ελεγχο στους πυκνωτες και δεν ωρηκα καποιον φουσκωμενο η σκασμενο! Η εικονα στην οθονη δεν εχει μεταβληθει οριζοντια η καθετα απλα υπαρχουν αυτες οι γραμμες οι οποιες οπως βλεπετε φαινονται εντομα χωρις να παιρνει σημα η οθονη και στην κανονικη λειτουργια ενοχλουν στο ματι! Θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας ως προσ το που αλλου να επικεντρωθω! Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

